# Wide grip dips vs narrow grip dips



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quick QnA, theres seems to be lots of info on wide and narrow grip pullups ( or chin ups ;o) but couldnt really find much info on the differenece between wide and narrow grip dips ? Is this because there isnt any?

Personally Ive always done narrow but tried wide last night and maybe found them slightly easier? I think maybe narrow grip is more tricep based but this is purely (half) educated guess :crazy:

Any thoughts ? :bounce:


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

Alternate them mate, they both hit different parts of the back,

chins or pull ups, dont really hit the Triceps, they hot more of the biceps mate !


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Big_Dan said:


> Alternate them mate, they both hit different parts of the back,
> 
> chins or pull ups, dont really hit the Triceps, they hot more of the biceps mate !


His ? is about dips. I would be inclined to say wide grip dips would lead you open to possible injury. I have a bad shoulder so its never been a thought , But I'm interest in others opinons


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

I mix them up, one set wide then one set narrow and so on


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah sorry to clarify Im talking about wide and narrow grip dips only.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i found that the wider the grip the more that my traps were hit and the less my tri's were

maybe i was going too wide though?


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

oooppppsssss my bad, sorry , been in work since 5 this morning , not thinking properly, ummm id say mix it up, but wouldnt put to much weight on doing wide grip dips tho , as stated above youd be more inclined to injuru mate


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

To confirm this, I find doing wide drip drips makes my shoulder "tweak! painfully so Ive been looking to go back to narrow grip. I thought the narrow though hit your tri's more.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Agreed, too wide and you are asking for a shoulder injury.


----------



## ju5t1n (May 12, 2006)

wide grip = chest

close grip = triceps

:beer1:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

ju5t1n said:


> wide grip = chest
> 
> close grip = triceps
> 
> :beer1:


see i thought leaning forward doing dips hit the chest and tricep,and upright mainly the tricep.


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

DRED said:


> see i thought leaning forward doing dips hit the chest and tricep,and upright mainly the tricep.


That is correct. Although it's easier to think of it as

keep your head pointing up = triceps

face your head down = chest

That's how some yank pro described it on bodybuilding.com anyway.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheers guys, so quite a few good points in there especially about avoiding too wide to avoid injury.

Personally I think I'll mix it up a bit and experiment.


----------

